# group buy:S4-style mirror caps



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

got in touch with a dealer in germany which claims that he will pull down the $184 shipped price considerably if we are over 10. anyone interested? if yes give me a thumb up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Are these matted or polished, may be interested.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

interested but want to see pricing first.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

the dealer has both but i asked for a quote for matte one. however if you are interested in the other(which is cheaper) we may get a mix. 
the quote will depend on the # of people we get! c'mon, let's hit up at least 10!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I'll be in for a set of matte ones.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (Pretarion)*

I already ordered mine, but if this guy has them in stock, I will try to cancel my other order, and go in on this one. Which guy did you go through??


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )







*sparx*


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (limesparks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For sure.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I am interested, but only for the polished set!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am interested, but want to know pricing first. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*



ptkelley said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am interested, but want to know pricing first. Thanks for putting this together.[/QUOTE
> for sure! i'll post the the price asap. i'm waiting for the quote from germany. hopefully i'll get it after this weekend. you know weekends are =
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

pricing please?


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea, I would be in too, depending on pricing.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

what's the difference between matte and polished?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_what's the difference between matte and polished?

polished is the chrome look which is very shinny and matte is the aluminium look in the picture.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (chrisddo)*

i received the first price today. $170 a pair but i'm not happy about it so i'm still working on it. don't worry it will be cheaper.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I have some logistical questions:
1. Is the guy in Germany going to ship directly to each of us who purchase?
2. If not, where will he ship, to you? If to you, what will be our shipping charges from you to us?
3. Who and how are payment arrangements being handled? 
Thanks.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*

the payment is going to be directly to him through Paypal as buying on ebay. However I am going to give him a list of names for the discounted price. For shipment he prefers to ship them to me but i am still trying to convince him to ship them individually. If not, he will ship them to me or someone we agree on as a bulk and the charges will depend on the shipping method you choose and the distances.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_the payment is going to be directly to him through Paypal as buying on ebay. However I am going to give him a list of names for the discounted price. For shipment he prefers to ship them to me but i am still trying to convince him to ship them individually. If not, he will ship them to me or someone we agree on as a bulk and the charges will depend on the shipping method you choose and the distances. 


Cool. Thanks for the info. Keep us informed.


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Are they OEM or the IN PRO?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (jalaborde)*

The matte ones are not in-pro for sure. the brand must be Hagus which is an OEM supplier. but i'm gonna check for you again.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

also can you please give me reasonable prices that you are willing to pay for matte mirrors which are listed as $184 shipped!


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I am interested but I need to know an exact price and payment method, and shipping. Price is good but I need something in stone.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_also can you please give me reasonable prices that you are willing to pay for matte mirrors which are listed as $184 shipped!


$140.00


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

very interested in the matte pair...please let me know the price to get them to VT...also how hard are these to put on the car...thanks for your initiative


----------



## GarnetRedPE (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I would be interested in matt finish. Price?


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptkelley* »_

$140.00


Interested in the matte.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*

I'm ready to pull the trigger whenever you are.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (chrisddo)*

bad news, the dealer says the covers he recieved from the Hagus factory were faulty so he had to send them back. But good news too. he will have the right ones back in stock in a few weeks. for the price, he could not give a quote yet. i'll get it in a few days. $140 seems kind a hard but i'll fight for it. so would you guys be down to wait a few weeks?


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I'll wait...works out even better


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (aLLsTaRDUB)*

I'm in, just let me know when


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Interested in the matte. Keep us updated.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (LeeA3)*

Sure. I don't even have my car yet.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_bad news, the dealer says the covers he recieved from the Hagus factory were faulty so he had to send them back. 

Which reseller are you using?


----------



## RallyJGD (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

I'm also intrested in matt. Please let me know how do I get in the buy.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_also can you please give me reasonable prices that you are willing to pay for matte mirrors which are listed as $184 shipped!

I think $150 would be fair.


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (RallyJGD)*

polished for me.
But would like to get a price before i conferm that.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (vw_streetrider)*

good news the dealer gave me a great price for the matt finish mirror caps and polished ones:
$136.90 for matt finish caps (if we order between 12-16)
$99.90 for chrome look(2-3 orders only)
$115 bulk shipping
i think the we got a great deal for matt finish covers. now it is time to get the real number. c'mon let's get the enough number(12 to 16).
please, email me with your name, address, type of mirror caps you want if you are interested for sure. 
[email protected] 


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 4:43 PM 10-12-2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

oh by the way the delivery will take around 3 weeks to me and then I going to ship them to you using the method you prefer.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Assuming your one, two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

Count me in for one matte pair


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (Pretarion)*

I'm in for one matte pair.
Go Bears
-Yam


_Modified by yam at 9:51 PM 10/12/2005_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

ok- I am in for a matte pair (that is a change from the polished pair)


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (skotti)*

Matte pair here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (chrisddo)*

chalk me down for another matte. My ebay guy refunded me, although I got a little screwed with the exchange rate.


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (vw_streetrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_streetrider* »_polished for me.
But would like to get a price before i conferm that.









so like 99$ plus shipping?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (vw_streetrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_streetrider* »_so like 99$ plus shipping?









yes for polished 99$+ 115$ divided by number we have+ domestic shipping


----------



## milkboy103 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

could someone please post a picture that have this S4 mirror on a A3, i really want to see the different before i make the decsion thanks


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Matte here too.


----------



## RallyJGD (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*

Count me in for matte http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Matte Finish for me please.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (mondomon)*

Here is a new red S4 will matte side mirrors
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Here is a new red S4 will matte side mirrors
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg

Its actually an RS4 and i don't think its the same red that's offered on the A3.
Dave


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

you are right, i stand corrected


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Let me try this one more time


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

I would be interested in the Matte finish as well since this is OEM..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...44667 
"B6 S4 Mirror Cover Install.
NOTE BEFORE INSTALL: Thanx to 400HPA4 "One thing that sucks sometimes with the mirror caps is that VW/Audi likes to change the position of the connection tabs from year to year (I think it has to do with the provider of mirrors) Sometimes the tabs do not line up perfectly and you have to shave them off of the housing."
I was able to compare the 1.8T USP and 3.0 USP (thanx to Oettinger). The 3.0 is actually an S4 mirror without the brush aluminum covers. So there might be slight difference during install...If oppertunity comes I will update this with a 3.0 install as well.
The model used in this DIY is 2005.
"


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

I'm already in for a set of matte mirrors but my car is brilliant red and i'm wondering if the polished would look better? 
Please let me know what you think.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be in for matte.


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (soohaner)*

how difficult are these to install? if it doesn't require too much disassembly then i'd be interested in a matte kit as well.
there's no reason why these wouldn't fit on a 3.2 right?


_Modified by jakko at 10:22 PM 10/13/2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakko* »_how difficult are these to install? if it doesn't require too much disassembly then i'd be interested in a matte kit as well.
there's no reason why these wouldn't fit on a 3.2 right?

_Modified by jakko at 10:22 PM 10/13/2005_

i didnt do it myself but people say it's a simple task. and they will fit on any a3 8P for sure!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_i didnt do it myself but people say it's a simple task. and they will fit on any a3 8P for sure!

count me in for a set of matte covers then!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*

a3-b-RS pmed ya back!








I want these!! Matte/(brush aluminum) finish!!


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

I have Brilliant Red too, and I think the matte finish would look better. But that is just me.


----------



## ACIII (Sep 5, 2005)

I want one...count me in


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ACIII)*

i recieved emails from 8 people, anyone else interested keep on emailing me at [email protected] with your name, address, choice of mirrors and screenname.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
emails?
anyone else interested?
i want to hit 15-20 and stop, now we are at 10.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

I am most likely in. What do you think would look better on light silver? Mattle or polished?


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Hi,
I have brilliant red Sportback, and I just bought those matte ones. And Im saying that those are much better looking than the chrome ones. Matte ones look like the originel alu S-mirrors.
I wouldt think for a minute wich ones I sould bought!








And they are pretty easy to install, no skrews to open, just take out the mirror and lift the cover up and voila!


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakko* »_how difficult are these to install? if it doesn't require too much disassembly then i'd be interested in a matte kit as well.
there's no reason why these wouldn't fit on a 3.2 right?

_Modified by jakko at 10:22 PM 10/13/2005_

The installation was pretty straight-foward. The tabs on the drivers side assembly weren't perfectly aligned but with some time and gentle persuasion it went on. With no instructions but a decently mechanical background, the entire installation probably took me less than 30 minutes.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (EmpireNine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpsi* »_Hi,
I have brilliant red Sportback, and I just bought those matte ones. And Im saying that those are much better looking than the chrome ones. Matte ones look like the originel alu S-mirrors.
I wouldt think for a minute wich ones I sould bought! 
And they are pretty easy to install, no skrews to open, just take out the mirror and lift the cover up and voila!

Any pics?


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (jumpsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpsi* »_Hi,
I have brilliant red Sportback, and I just bought those matte ones. And Im saying that those are much better looking than the chrome ones. Matte ones look like the originel alu S-mirrors.
I wouldt think for a minute wich ones I sould bought!








And they are pretty easy to install, no skrews to open, just take out the mirror and lift the cover up and voila!

do you mean the ones you bought look like the S4 mirror covers? Cause the one we're doing group order now is the OEM S4 mirror covers.


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

I mean they look like the S4 mirrors and yes mine are the same Hagus-covers.
Here are few pictures, sorry about the Nokia Mobile Phone quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Better ones coming soon..
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
Here is one more picture, but stil taken by phone..
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg



_Modified by jumpsi at 2:18 AM 10-24-2005_


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (jumpsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpsi* »_
I mean they look like the S4 mirrors and yes mine are the same Hagus-covers.
Here are few pictures, sorry about the Nokia Mobile Phone quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Better ones coming soon..
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg

Yours are the chrome ones right and not matte? Looks good nonetheless.


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

No, mine are the same matte ones. They look more chrome becouse of the poor camera. In real they are more matte and much better!
Color of the covers is very near to the door openers inside!



_Modified by jumpsi at 11:53 PM 10-17-2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

those look like matte ones, but they look shinny due to the quality of the camera.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

Can anyone photoshop the matte colored mirrors on my car? I didn't really care for the chrome look I saw on the Audistylz flash app.








Thanks


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_Can anyone photoshop the matte colored mirrors on my car? I didn't really care for the chrome look I saw on the Audistylz flash app.








Thanks

I saw a silver S4 in my showroom, I can tell you that u can barely tell that the cover is in aluminum color! It doesn't stand out as good as it would on, say a Black or Lava Grey.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

check the picture posted by Lee in this thread. there is a silver s4 on the right lower corner.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_Can anyone photoshop the matte colored mirrors on my car? I didn't really care for the chrome look I saw on the Audistylz flash app.








Thanks

Uh, it looks like you already have them...


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_
I saw a silver S4 in my showroom, I can tell you that u can barely tell that the cover is in aluminum color! It doesn't stand out as good as it would on, say a Black or Lava Grey.

That is kind of what I figured.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_check the picture posted by Lee in this thread. there is a silver s4 on the right lower corner.

Those are chrome, right? Seems the matte would blend in with my car quite a bit, but the chrome would stand out more. Looks like chrome in those pictures he posted.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

I guess this is pretty much how it would look with the chrome mirrors. Matte wouldn't stand out at all.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_Those are chrome, right? Seems the matte would blend in with my car quite a bit, but the chrome would stand out more. Looks like chrome in those pictures he posted.

i dont think s4 comes with shinny chrome. they are more like matte ones that we are doing the group buy on.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_I guess this is pretty much how it would look with the chrome mirrors. Matte wouldn't stand out at all.









You're right, Chrome would stand out more on your car as Silver is too close to matte aluminum hehe!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

i saw a gray S6 in Berkeley today with stock chrome caps and they looked just beautiful.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

just keeping it live http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else? don't miss, this is a great deal for $143 shipped!
i wanna wrap this up in a week if we can reach the desired number!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Sweet 143 sounds good to me for the OEM Matte ones!


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

Sweet! Count me in on the Matte finish ones! We conversed over email a few times already. Just bumping this thread!
whats the count now?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

i dont know what to say, guys! after this much work the dealer changed his mind and wants us to pay all together. can we do this? if yes how? 
i'm really pissed, i cant think straight. suggest me something please!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

So your dealers wants us to pay the $136.90 first?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

we would pay him individually but now he wants the payments all together from me through PayPal.








i told him that you didnt know me well enough to trust and make the payments to me. But it didn't work out. I'm still trying to convince him. i'll keep you guys updated.


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 3:55 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

by the way,
don't be discouraged; keep on adding your name to the group.
the bigger we get, the more we can demand!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

True...and it blows.
But online purchasing is always a risk. I'm still up for it if I have to paypal you first.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

Yep I'm still in if we have to paypal you, just would like to know shipping/final price first.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_True...and it blows.
But online purchasing is always a risk. I'm still up for it if I have to paypal you first.

x2!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I'm still in for a pair of matte finish!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Yep I'm still in if we have to paypal you, just would like to know shipping/final price first.

the final price is going to be between 143-146 dollars. Plus, after I recieve them, shipping from me(Berkeley, Ca) to you.
good to hear that you, guys trust me with your money.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

up up up!
now at 15! 
5 more lucky A3 owners?


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Can you post a list of the names you have so far? I sent you an email that I'm intrested, can you let me know if you got it. Thanks


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*One more!*

Add me to the list!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (MisterJJ)*

So that's 17 now? technically 15 Lucky A3 owners because Ichy and I are A4 owners =P


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (A2A2PQK)*

so the lucky 15 for now.(these are the emails I recieved, still waiting for adresses from others)
judgegavel, portishead, skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34 and me!








new additions(10/24/05):
defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey
_Modified by a3-b-RS at 9:54 AM 10-24-2005_

_Modified by a3-b-RS at 3:57 PM 10-24-2005_

_Modified by a3-b-RS at 9:07 PM 10-24-2005_


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 4:37 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

bump! come on?! OEM > In-Pro!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (A2A2PQK)*

good news, the dealer accepted the individual payment plan but kindly asked us to go up to or over 20.
anymore interested or i'll post the thread in A4 forum to get a couple of more, in case our one size bigger brothers are not checking the A3 forum.


----------



## Lava_Grey (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Add one more to the list...I'm interested in a set of matte finish caps as well. Do you feel confident about the legitimacy of this dealer and the OEM goods we're ordering? Thanks for getting this group buy together.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Lava_Grey)*

is that now 19 interested and 17 confirmed?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (A2A2PQK)*

19 interested, 16 confirmed(sent me an email)!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Lava_Grey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lava_Grey* »_Do you feel confident about the legitimacy of this dealer and the OEM goods we're ordering?


Good question. I was wondering the same thing. I'm hoping this guy isn't just ******' us around.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ptkelley)*

this is a widely known company in Germany which I have encountered on many forums. So I can say I am confident about them. Hopefully, we will complete this purchase with no problem.


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Anyone know the part number for this mirror? Would appreciate the help. Cheers!


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_this is a widely known company in Germany which I have encountered on many forums. So I can say I am confident about them. Hopefully, we will complete this purchase with no problem.

Which company is it? Maybe i can say something good about them.
Reputation and stuff.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Mogul2001)*

i dont know how right would it be to post the name of the company on the forum since this forum is sponsored by another company that sells the products. however, you have a PM from me. thanks


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

up up!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

updated list(10/26/05)
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 10:34 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

-potishead, sorry I purchased mine today from a forum member.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_-potishead, sorry I purchased mine today from a forum member.

ok, no problem! 
list updated.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Buy it, ppl!!!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: One more! (A2A2PQK)*

I have my A3 now and I want the mirror caps!!!


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Let me get this straight:
You're in Turkey, and you're going to have 20 mirror caps shipped from Germany to Turkey, and then shipped to each person here in the US? And we Paypal someguy supposedly in Germany? You've been on this forum all of 3 weeks, and your car is in Turkey, despite you've listed your address as Berkeley, CA. This all sounds a little fishy to me... be careful people!


_Modified by W8 at 2:18 AM 10/28/2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (W8)*

i am in Berkeley, going to UC Berkeley. search for my name on their website directory. http://www.berkeley.edu 
you be careful next time accusing people.
if someone has any doubts about me, i'll just call it off. i am not making any profit here, just trying to help people get the part cheaper.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

I never questioned your legitimacy but since you posted the info I had to check. So for all those interested yes he goes to UC Berkeley. A school i would have liked to attend. But being Canadian that is cost prohibitive.
On another note, how far away r we from completing this deal?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (LeeA3)*

if noone changes their mind, we need 2-3 more to reach the desired number. Then I will give him the number and the names. He will notify us when he receives the mirrors from Hagus and whenever we are done with payments they will be shipped to us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Go Bears!
Class of 2000


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (yam)*

Come just need another 2 or 3 to reach the magic #!


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

UC Berkeley? Isn't thats where William Hung goes? HAHAHA "Talk to me, give me your name..." will it be too much trouble to get him to sign my mirror caps before you send them over?







I kid I kid.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_UC Berkeley? Isn't thats where William Hung goes? HAHAHA "Talk to me, give me your name..." will it be too much trouble to get him to sign my mirror caps before you send them over?







I kid I kid.

Me Too Please!!!


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Baris, did u get my email? I'm interested too.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Yeah, he goes here. So a new deal anyone who orders 2 or more mirror caps, will receive a "Hong Kong's Ricky Martin" tshirt signed by William, himself.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_Yeah, he goes here. So a new deal anyone who orders 2 or more mirror caps, will receive a "Hong Kong's Ricky Martin" tshirt signed by William, himself.























OOOH, how much for just the t-shirt


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_Yeah, he goes here. So a new deal anyone who orders 2 or more mirror caps, will receive a "Hong Kong's Ricky Martin" tshirt signed by William, himself. 

Its like a dream come true.


----------



## john_dode (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: One more! (yam)*

F Oski.
Go Cardinal.
Class of 2000


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (john_dode)*

ok, this is getting off topic.
until we post a topic about schools, Go BEARSS!!!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

i guess no more interest from a3 owners so i'm gonna post this on the a4(b7) forum later tonight to fill up the 2-3 more spots left. until then anyone else? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

updated list(11/01/05)
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey, ajedi72


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_i guess no more interest from a3 owners so i'm gonna post this on the a4(b7) forum later tonight to fill up the 2-3 more spots left. until then anyone else? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any takers yet from the A4(b7) side???


----------



## Davidb67 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ptkelley)*

2 questions:
can a set of "matte" morror covers be easily included in the group buy?
can be sent to UK (at appropriate cost) - have searched & googled but no joy finding what i want!

Oh, and Lava Grey is THE colour, esp on 3-door!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Davidb67)*

this is already a group buy for matte mirror covers so it is easy to include you in. for shipment to you, i need to email the guy in germany maybe he can ship it directly to you. i'll let you know!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ptkelley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptkelley* »_Any takers yet from the A4(b7) side???

a couple of interested ones but not confirmed yet.
however, we still have time the mirrors will be in stock by mid-november!


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Hi I am interested in the Matt mirrors too. But I am located in Singapore. Are they able to ship it over? And at what cost I may know?


----------



## americanu67 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

I'm in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alpha Floor (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm also interested but can a3-b-RS please contact me? Thanks!


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (blackcruiser)*

You can ride on my order ... contacted u via pm at vagsg.com


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Alpha Floor)*

Since we are getting closer to the completion of the group buy, i wanted to ask you guys, which way would be the best for you to pay me for domestic shipping? Paypal, bank transfer or i heard about something called Collect on Delivery? did anyone use this service before? thanks


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

paypal works for me.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (americanu67)*

updated list(11/04/05)
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey, ajedi72, michael(from audiworld), americanu67, mxdoomer
so it's 20!!!!!
all of you guys have adresses in USA. right?



_Modified by a3-b-RS at 5:59 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## RallyJGD (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Yes,
and paypal is OK


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Paypal


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

paypal


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

Paypal, and I'm in Canada


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Hey, is it too late to join the group buy? I would be interested in Chrome covers for my ride.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (mxdoomer)*

Paypal


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (mxdoomer)*

it's not too late but i dont want it to get too big. otherwise it's gonna be a big hassle to ship them. However, i guess you live in oakland and i can just deliver it to you from Berkeley.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Paypal, and I'm in Canada

canada is good, too!


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_canada is good, too!

Damn straight its Good


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

paypal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_updated list(11/04/05)
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey, ajedi72, michael(from audiworld), americanu67
so it's 20!!!!!
all of you guys have adresses in USA. right?


Canada here!
Awsome! so do we have to wait till the Mid of the month?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (A2A2PQK)*

we will wait for the mirrors to go in stock, which is going to be around mid november. then we will make the payments.
g weekends


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

paypal but please pack as small and compact as possible ... cheers!


----------



## americanu67 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

PayPal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (americanu67)*

paypal is good with me


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Okay - Perfect. What is the final price on the mirror covers? Also, are they ABS? And is there a visible seam from the mold when the mirrors were created?
Thx


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (mxdoomer)*

Awsome so just gotta wait for the word when they come instock!
Thanks a lot for doing this!!!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ajedi72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajedi72* »_paypal but please pack as small and compact as possible ... cheers!

Agreed. But, please pack in bubble wrap, etc. so they won't get scratched up. I bet you already were going to do that, but just making sure.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

can i still get in this?
i live in canada and i'd pay with paypal if possible.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_can i still get in this?
i live in canada and i'd pay with paypal if possible.

i am sorry but i dont want this to get too big because shipping all these mirrors will be a big hassle. I'll also have college finals at the time which is going to take most of my time. i'll be more than happy to get this bigger if someone else wants to do the shipping. if not, thanks for your understanding.


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

upz


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ajedi72)*

bump!


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Hey, you said I could join this group buy. I have a question, can you please contact me about how/when I pay, how much are the mirrors, and when are they going to arrive.
Thx
[email protected]


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Hi may I know if u did include me in the group buy?


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (blackcruiser)*

bump!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_we will wait for the mirrors to go in stock, which is going to be around mid november. then we will make the payments.









It's the middle of the month.







Any news yet a3-b-RS?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ptkelley)*

everyone jockin my stylez yo its good to see this craze i started with the S4 mirrors. but you all are buying them for much less than i did. D'OH








i guess you pay to be the first to do things, huh?


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_everyone jockin my stylez yo its good to see this craze i started with the S4 mirrors. but you all are buying them for much less than i did. D'OH








i guess you pay to be the first to do things, huh?

heh heh...even being second (as far as I have seen) was probably WAY cheaper than what you paid. $140 shipped...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: One more! (EmpireNine)*

yeah it was way cheaper. but there always has to be the one that figure out what fits and that person pays for it. 
you should also see what else i have in my mind as a nice OEM+ upgrade. hope it works.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

you are the king of teasing people, haha. What do you have in mind?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: One more! (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_everyone jockin my stylez yo its good to see this craze i started with the S4 mirrors. but you all are buying them for much less than i did. D'OH








i guess you pay to be the first to do things, huh?

God the ego, your no revolutionary they've been swapping the S4 mirrors on A4's since they came out, not to mention I guarantee A3's in Europe had them before you.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: One more! (judgegavel)*

dude i can play around on here, calm down. I know i wasn't the first in the world to do them. I can have fun can't i?
oh wait, you are the judge, thats for you to decide.
look at my sentence structure and grammar/ebonics of my typing. you have to see i'm not serious.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (ptkelley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptkelley* »_







It's the middle of the month.







Any news yet a3-b-RS? 

not yet, i emailed him today about them!


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

if you can slide me in, i'm game.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (island T)*

I am sorry but i cant take anymore orders.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

wooww, i dont know what happened but for the last two days i got 7 emails asking to join the group buy. I wish i could enlarge the group but in this case i can only ship the items after winter break which I think wont be fair for the first 20. I am sorry again, and thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

you can always organize another group buy and make a bit of money out of it


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Itchy Foot)*

some greens would be nice but just not my thing. a couple of thanks is more than enough!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

i recieved the email from the dealer and he says he doesnt have them yet. he is going to call Hagus and let us know as soon as possible.
sorry for the delay...


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 12:26 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Possible to add another person to the group buy?
One of my OEMs got screwed this weekend








Dave


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

i'll let you guys know in a couple of days about adding some more since the shipment from germany will be delayed due to slow production at Hagus. It seems like we will get the mirrors as christmas gifts.


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

bumpz


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: One more! (Davidb67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Davidb67* »_
Oh, and Lava Grey is THE colour, esp on 3-door!


















I hate Europe


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

<Sigh> Can't wait to get these.
I don't suppose you've seen door handles to match the mirror covers? I think that would look pretty darn cool.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

aah







eta?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_aah







eta?









no idea guys! i emailed the dealer yesterday asking for a date. i'm sure he'll reply on Monday. but Hagus is very slow with production. no dealer has them in stock now.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Since I couldn't make the group buy, where else can I buy the Hagus mirrors?
These fit the B7 A4 right?


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*

just wanted to let everyone that missed out on the group buy know that i got my inpro covers in the mail a couple of days ago and they are really nice. seem to be of excellent quality as they look and feel solid and i didn't have any trouble installing them. and for anyone that is curious, the chrome covers look absolutely sexy on brilliant red... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_just wanted to let everyone that missed out on the group buy know that i got my inpro covers in the mail a couple of days ago and they are really nice. seem to be of excellent quality as they look and feel solid and i didn't have any trouble installing them. and for anyone that is curious, the chrome covers look absolutely sexy on brilliant red... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would you mind posting pics of your car with mirrors? cheers


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Anyone know where else I can buy the Hagus satin mirrors?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*

check ebay or since the shipment for the GB will be delayed I am thinking of taking a couple of more orders. but not sure about yet.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

after i installed the mirrors, i washed my car, then angrily watched the rain start falling







. i will clean it up a little and hopefully post pics tomorrow afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i actually got mine from MTP Gemrna Parts through an eBay ad. They were okay to deal with although it took forever (nine weeks) to get the covers. overall, an okay experience. considering the limited number of mirrors available, i guess i should just be glad i got them at all.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_after i installed the mirrors, i washed my car, then angrily watched the rain start falling







. i will clean it up a little and hopefully post pics tomorrow afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i actually got mine from MTP Gemrna Parts through an eBay ad. They were okay to deal with although it took forever (nine weeks) to get the covers. overall, an okay experience. considering the limited number of mirrors available, i guess i should just be glad i got them at all.

You got a PM on your stockers.
Dave


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*

replied. and it's raining again...


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (kcvento97)*

don't you notice the mirrors stand out more in the rain?


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

yeah, i guess they do stand out. but then, they're always the first thing i notice everytime i look at the car now. rain or shine, i'll post a pic when i get home.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (kcvento97)*

alright here are some pics. not my best work, but it'll give everyone an idea (remember, the car is plenty filthy after three days of rain driving)...
http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (kcvento97)*

in-pros look sexy on red. thanks for the pics.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Hey guys
According to Hagus they will ship the mirrors in a week. keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Great news! Thanks for all the effort you've put into this thus far.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*

The dealer has the mirrors.








he wanted to check with you guys again that you all drive B6, B7 or 8P model cars.
and I'll take only 4 more orders if anyone is still interested. interested? email me at [email protected] with your full name, screename and address.

















_Modified by a3-b-RS at 4:18 AM 12-1-2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

here is the new list:
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey, ajedi72, michael(from audiworld), americanu67, mxdoomer, A4-A6-A4-A3, Alpha Floor,QUATTR0


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 11:05 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

About time (agnst at dealer) ... thanks for taking the trouble ... would be a nice x'mas prezzie for myself ...


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

don't forget me!


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: One more! (QUATTR0)*

so when do we start sending you money? Remember to include the international fee that paypal charges.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_so when do we start sending you money? Remember to include the international fee that paypal charges.

i am waiting to see if 2 more would be interested till Sunday night. then i'll send a list of emails to the guy in Germany and he'll request the payment using Paypal. 
When you make your payments please mark them as BARIS MATT CAPS.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

^ cool. Just let us know when!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Itchy Foot)*

I have a B7. These mirrors fit the B7 right?
Is the price still $136.90 for the matte mirrors? Who do I paypal? I'll know by tommorow whether I want to join the group buy (I still can, right?).
Does that price include shipping to California? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: One more! (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_I have a B7. These mirrors fit the B7 right?
Is the price still $136.90 for the matte mirrors? Who do I paypal? I'll know by tommorow whether I want to join the group buy (I still can, right?).
Does that price include shipping to California? 

Thanks!!!

you can still join but i would be better for me if you can let me know by Sunday night.
they'll fit B7,B6 and 8P. The price is 136.90+$5-6(shipping) to Berkeley and then you'll pay me for domestic US shipping. 
For the mirrors you'll need to paypal the dealer in Germany.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: One more! (a3-b-RS)*

For this group buy, I'm going to pass. 
I will change my mirrors at a later date.


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm in. Let me know what you need to proceed.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*

you need to email me at [email protected] with your full name, screename and address. thanks


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

done


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_done

thanks, you are added to the list.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

here is the new list:
judgegavel,skotti, itchy foot, ptkelley, mondomon, audi3vt, leea3, rallyjgd, yam, a2a2pqk, soohaner, jakko, marf34, defunkt, misterjj, chrisdo, Lava_Grey, ajedi72, michael(from audiworld), americanu67, mxdoomer, A4-A6-A4-A3, Alpha Floor,QUATTR0, mhr
and thats it! soon you'll get an email from the dealer in Germany requesting the payment via Paypal. please send me an email too after making your payments.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

i realized that I did not have A2A2PQK's email address. i sent him a PM couldnt get a hold of him. he must be busy. Anyways, if someone has his email can you please IM me? we need it to start the payments. thanks


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Not to be skeptical, but how will we know if the right person from Germany emails us? I like the group buy but don't want to see people get scammed by a random german email asking for money... Thanks


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

i understand your concerm about the payment. tomorrow i going to ask him which email address they'll use on Paypal and post it here.
anymore questions?
Gabe L., i still need your email...


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

pmed ya back!!! Sorry I've been busy with school lately!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_pmed ya back!!! Sorry I've been busy with school lately!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

no problem. same with me, finals are coming up


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Can't wait to get them!!!!!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_Can't wait to get them!!!!!









what? your finals?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*

*IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!* 
So we are ready to make the payments. To avoid scams we decided to give you the email address for Paypal so you can send the money without a request from the dealer. 
The email is *[email protected]*
The amount to be paid is *$142.25* this includes shipping to US.
Also dont forget to mark your payments as *Baris Mirror Covers GB*
Please send me an email at [email protected] after making your payments.
Thanks


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Thanks for all your hard work on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Thanks for all your hard work on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah. I second that!


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*

so is the OEM S4 mirror supposed to be "chrome" or "brushed silver" or are there actually 2 OEM versions?


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (forma)*

there are two versions


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

Thought some of you guys would like to see what the Hagus Matte covers look like


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (ivster)*

thanks jakko for the info.
does anyone have pics of brilliant black with chrome vs brilliant black with matte?


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

How is the install?


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (soohaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soohaner* »_How is the install?

easy, breazy, beautiful, cover install
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...44667


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 11:36 PM 12/8/2005_


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

so we are not going to get the emails? But just send paypal to that address you provided for paypal? And the price includes international fees right? I remember that there is an extra 3% for international? (I don't know, since this is like my 2nd time using paypal.)


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 11:35 PM 12/8/2005_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

dont worry about the rates, just send 142.25 via Paypal to the email. There shouldnt be extra charges.
Dont forget the faster we pay, the faster they'll ship...


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

haha so they decided to name the GB after you









_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_so is the OEM S4 mirror supposed to be "chrome" or "brushed silver" or are there actually 2 OEM versions?

The OEMs are Brush Alum. and Matte I think? I do not think theres a chrome finish.
the Brush Alum. finish are on RS6 and RS4 I think
and Matte are on S4s and S3s I believe, but correct me if I'm wrong!
I think what Chris means is the recipient is charged 3% for service charge by Paypal, but anyways I'm gonna make the payment now!
*Update*
Payment sent. You got mail Baris










_Modified by A2A2PQK at 11:02 PM 12/9/2005_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I'm paid- and sent email, Baris!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

i got "payment sent" emails from:
a2a2pqk, skotti, chrisddo, jakko, A4-A6-A4-A3, soohaner, yam, LeeA3, mhr, jjengineer
thanks guys...










_Modified by a3-b-RS at 11:38 AM 12-10-2005_


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Lets finish this up guys!!!!!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Mines been sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Done.


----------



## soohaner (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't wait for this... hurry up guys!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

You buy now!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

Any updates???


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

sorry guys i've been busy with finals.
14 people sent me confirmation emails. i dont know about others.
i'll try to figure this out tomorrow night after my engineering final...


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Which class?
I might have some "Practice Exams" for you. Haha, thats the only way to study for finals.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

i have a huge pile of them on my desk but i'm burned out
3 finals in less than 48 hours









_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Which class?
I might have some "Practice Exams" for you. Haha, thats the only way to study for finals.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_i have a huge pile of them on my desk but i'm burned out
3 finals in less than 48 hours










What are you doing surfing the web then!?! Good luck and thanks for organizing the group buy.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (yam)*

sorry for my delay. Payment sent!
Thanks Baris!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_sorry for my delay. Payment sent!
Thanks Baris!









Sweeet GJ Chris=P
Bump!!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

i forget. are the mirrors being shipped directly to us from germany?
to whoever's taking finals: good luck!


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (jakko)*

No, they are being shipped to Baris, then to us.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

Payment sent!
So how many are we up to now?


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

somewhere around 16 I think...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

if everyone sent me confirmation email, it's at 15 right now.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Did you get mine, dont remember if I sent an email.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Did you get mine, dont remember if I sent an email.

i dont have yours, then it is 16.
btw can you send an email for my records please?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Can you send an email to those who haven't paid and tell them to hurry the f*ck up?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Can you send an email to those who haven't paid and tell them to hurry the f*ck up?









i did...


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

We should set a deadline. How about 20th or something? I say 20th because it is getting close to X'mas and no one wants to work around that time...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_We should set a deadline. How about 20th or something? I say 20th because it is getting close to X'mas and no one wants to work around that time...









guys with this pace, this will have to wait till the new year because i'll be out of the country for 2.5 weeks. sorry for the delay but i was expecting faster payments...


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

NOOOOOooooooooo. When are you leaving?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

i am leaving in 5 days for christmas holiday... sorry to let you guys down i knew you wanted them as christmas or new years gifts...


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I knew we wouldn't make it the rate it was going anyways. It takes a while for them to send it from Europe and then to us from you...
Happy holidays and have fun!


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_i am leaving in 5 days for christmas holiday... 


Have a SAFE trip and a great Christmas!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

who hasn't paid yet?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

Bummer. I could have used this money for additional X-mas shopping if I knew people were going to lag on their payments.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Bummer. I could have used this money for additional X-mas shopping if I knew people were going to lag on their payments.

you are totally right but I have been emailing the ones who havent paid but no replies or payments. we are stil missing 4 payments.


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_you are totally right but I have been emailing the ones who havent paid but no replies or payments. we are stil missing 4 payments.

If they don't respond by the time you come back then perhaps you'll need to replace them with others who wanted to join but couldn't.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakko* »_
If they don't respond by the time you come back then perhaps you'll need to replace them with others who wanted to join but couldn't.

x2... maybe those just backed out and decided they didn't want it.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

do we absolutely have to fulfill the amount of orders? I mean we have 16 already...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_do we absolutely have to fulfill the amount of orders? I mean we have 16 already...

i see what you guys are saying but,
i'll email them again tonight and ask if they are still in.
if they backed out i'll have to find new buyers because they have the exact number of mirrors in stock for us and we have get them.








i'll let you know asap....


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

new buyers are not that hard to find is it? There were a few people interested in this GB but wasn't able to get in because we had enough people already...
it won't be hard to find buyers. Once this gets posted on Audizine on the A4 section people will flood in. But I will save this as last resort...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

feel free to post feelers on other A3 or A4 forums. if they back out we'll have 4 spots open.


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Sorry Guys.









Payment Sent. 3 more.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*

2 more guys. than we'll be ready to ship.
however i am on vacation. so you'll have to wait for me for a bit.
sorry for the inconvinience...
happy holidays


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Thanks Baris!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

enjoy the time off. i don't even have my car yet so i'm in no hurry.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (jakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakko* »_enjoy the time off. i don't even have my car yet so i'm in no hurry.









Agreed, however I was more upset (more like irritated) by the principle. I won't be getting my car until ~March either.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
Agreed, however I was more upset (more like irritated) by the principle. I won't be getting my car until ~March either.

Don't worry S-line is well worth the wait!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

a3-b-RS,
I know you won't be back for a couple weeks but it would be nice to be ready to ship on your return, no? Obviously, the last two are no longer interested or tapped out. There must be two more people interested here on the forum. If not, I'll take another set to resell later. Maybe someone else can do the same, then we're a go.
Happy New Year.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A4-A6-A4-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4-A6-A4-A3* »_a3-b-RS,
I know you won't be back for a couple weeks but it would be nice to be ready to ship on your return, no? Obviously, the last two are no longer interested or tapped out. There must be two more people interested here on the forum. If not, I'll take another set to resell later. Maybe someone else can do the same, then we're a go.
Happy New Year.

hey guys
no worries/ i contacted both of them and they are still in. one said he is going to pay asap and the other in the first week of 2006. this sounded ok to me since i am still out of the country. 
happy new year


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (RallyJGD)*

How much are these? anychance i can get in on the action? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (vw_streetrider)*

$142.25 USD
i think there might be another shipping charge later. But you are not looking at a lot of money...The mirrors will be shipped to Baris (organizer of this GB), and then it will be shipped to us...


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Any updates Baris? Are you back from vacation?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

longest group buy ever.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_longest group buy ever.









i feel the same way. maybe because i am still a rookie in GBs.
we have 1 more payment which will be sent this week. if not I have a sub who is ready to pay.
anyways i am not back yet but will be there in a week.








i'll be happy to end the GB but it is always hard to leave home for school.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
i feel the same way. maybe because i am still a rookie in GBs.
we have 1 more payment which will be sent this week. if not I have a sub who is ready to pay.
anyways i am not back yet but will be there in a week.








i'll be happy to end the GB but it is always hard to leave home for school.






























I really meant by the number of posts, for a rook your doing a very good job, things like this always get messed up by people who dont pay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Regardless of being a rook, I think he's doing a great job.


----------



## thederby (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

GB closed? i'm interested.. can somebody PM me? thanks!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (thederby)*

sorry GB is closed
reading that you guys think I am doing okay makes me happier cause not being able to deliver your mirrors bothers me a lot.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

He's not doing a great job, he's doing a DAMN great job! Baris, thanks again for all the hard work. And yes, we're all looking forward to our mirrors, but being with family is more important. Have a safe trip back.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

bump!
Any updates??
Dang back to school for me on Monday!


----------



## Lava_Grey (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

I'm getting the itch for these mirrors. Any new info to pass along to us?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Lava_Grey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lava_Grey* »_I'm getting the itch for these mirrors. Any new info to pass along to us?

Ok ok i am here. it is a holiday here in Turkey so I was away from my PC for a while. i lnow this group buy took very long and many of you made your payments several weeks ago. we were waiting for a couple of guys to pay. today someone backed out(i gonna pay for that mirror) so all the payments are done. the mirrors will be shipped in a couple of days and i'll fly over there on Sunday. After that it is distribution time for me and it is gonna be FUUUNNN!!


----------



## vdubl1fe (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

any way of getting a set, im interested in the matte set.....


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

So they are being shipped to you now?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_So they are being shipped to you now?

all payments are done and they are packing the mirrors now.


----------



## .defunkt. (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Pack it up! Pack it in! Hagus housings in the house!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (.defunkt.)*

GB update:
i have my flight tonight and will be in US Monday night.








and the mirrors should arrive in the upcoming week, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_GB update:
i have my flight tonight and will be in US Monday night.








and the mirrors should arrive in the upcoming week, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awsome, Thanks a lot for the update!


----------



## rastheimer (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I'm interested in the matte finish and willing to wait a few weeks.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (rastheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rastheimer* »_I'm interested in the matte finish and willing to wait a few weeks.

sorry they are already shipped cant take anymore orders


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

our package is in Louisville now. Hopefully I'll get it by Thursday latest


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Cool!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Baris,
Do we have to paypal you the shipping from your place? Or was that included in the amount we paypaled goingfast.de?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (QUATTR0)*

you will need to paypal me for shipping.


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_you will need to paypal me for shipping. 

Or drive over to Berkeley to pick them up??


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_Or drive over to Berkeley to pick them up??

sure no problem with pick up.


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
sure no problem with pick up. 

Nice, see you soon. What kind of beer do you like? A sixer seems in order.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (mhr)*

my housemate just informed me that the package had arrived. i am still on campus so didnt have a chance to open it. i'll post more info tonight. get ready to paypal the shipping costs which will be around 10$ for US.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

would be cool to see pics of them fitted in everyone's A3... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_would be cool to see pics of them fitted in everyone's A3... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just got mine (not part of the group buy, but should be the same part). I'll try to take pics this weekend. The fit is pretty close to factory. The finish is a little less authentically aluminum looking than I was expected. They appear to be clear-coated.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

did you get the "matte aluminum" or the "polished aluminum" or the "chrome" ones? cant wait to see them on a black-on-black A3! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_did you get the "matte aluminum" or the "polished aluminum" or the "chrome" ones? cant wait to see them on a black-on-black A3! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i ordered "matte aluminum", but i have a feeling i received "polished aluminum." (i wasn't even aware that was an option). the finish is not unlike the pull handles on the insides of my doors and on my glove compartment latches. i'm not too concerned. i like the way the look well enough. moreover, it took 5 months(!) to receive them and someone stole one of my factory mirrors, so i've got nothing to fall back on if i were to complain.


_Modified by bluely at 2:01 PM 1/18/2006_


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

are you saying that the finish of your mirror caps are the same/ close to same as the interior door pull handles as well as the glove compartment latches? so it's not "chrome" then. correct?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_are you saying that the finish of your mirror caps are the same/ close to same as the interior door pull handles as well as the glove compartment latches? so it's not "chrome" then. correct?

correct. they aren't chrome. nor are they "matt aluminum" in the way i recall B6 S4s looking. these are made by hagus.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

thanks for the info, look forward to seeing the pics of yours. i am looking for caps that would match the factory aluminum roof rails, unfortunately, i dont have ones that i can actually hold them next to the rails. i suppose the chrome ones (in.pro) might work too considering that they will match the chrome front grille....


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_thanks for the info, look forward to seeing the pics of yours. i am looking for caps that would match the factory aluminum roof rails, unfortunately, i dont have ones that i can actually hold them next to the rails. i suppose the chrome ones (in.pro) might work too considering that they will match the chrome front grille....









The OEM S4 ones would match for sure (albeit thrice the price). I was pretty sure that the Hagus ones I was ordering would be more or less exactly like that- so what I got is a bit of a surprise. I'll be curious to here if people from the group buy get something closer to the matt S4 finish, or what I received.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

ok guys I opened the box and these things are beautiful
i'll calculate the shipping costs for US and Canada. Then I'll decide on fixed costs for US and Canada. is this ok? there wont be that much difference in price but it will save me lots of time.


_Modified by a3-b-RS at 7:54 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

sure!

PICS PICS PICS!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (Itchy Foot)*

here ya go!!!










_Modified by a3-b-RS at 8:40 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

SWEETNESS!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (A2A2PQK)*

Let me know if anyone has backed out of the deal. I would like to get in on a pair if there is extra


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (Pretarion)*

sorry everyone paid. but i'll buy more of these in the future and sell them for a reasonable price.
_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Let me know if anyone has backed out of the deal. I would like to get in on a pair if there is extra


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Whats the plan now as far as shipment and additional payment, will you be contacting us or should we contact you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

They look great!


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

a3-b-RS, can you snap a pic that shows the "matte" and "polished" side by side for comparison please when you have time of course? thanks in advance!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*

Those are matte, the polished (arent really "polished") just look chrome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

yay! it's almost here! great work baris! just don't ship us two caps from the same side by accident







j/k


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Those are matte, the polished (arent really "polished") just look chrome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


is it true that the OEM ones have both "matte" and "polished/chrome" style depending on the model year on the S4/S3? i am basically trying to find out which style would match closest to the factory roof rails...


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*

OK -- Who is going to post a REALLY detailed "how-to" on the removal and install? I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ptkelley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptkelley* »_OK -- Who is going to post a REALLY detailed "how-to" on the removal and install? I need all the help I can get!!!








 
If anyone of you in the group buy is going to be at the SoCal GTG with your new covers this weekend, I'd be happy to show you how its done. Moreover, if someone has a camera, we can take pics and put together an FYI doc. I'd redo my install for documentation posterity, but it requires flexing a lot of plastic that I'd prefer not to flex more than necessary.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
is it true that the OEM ones have both "matte" and "polished/chrome" style depending on the model year on the S4/S3? i am basically trying to find out which style would match closest to the factory roof rails...









The matted would match the roof rails, and interior pieces, chrome/polished would be similar to the grill trim.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_here ya go!!!









_Modified by a3-b-RS at 8:40 PM 1-18-2006_

That (above) is exactly what my mirrors look like. They strike me as very different from this though, which is what I was under the impression matte aluminum would look like:








The latter picture is from the ebay ad. Looks like it is for a B6 mirror, not B7. It definitely isn't the chrome. I'd be curious to see a real S4 mirror next to these Hagus (manufacturer of what I and the group buy have) mirrors to see how close they really are.


_Modified by bluely at 11:36 AM 1/19/2006_


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

Those two are the same except the latter picture was taken with more light.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

Excuse my ignorance on the subject here, but...
To eliminate all confusion, etc, why aren't people just ordering OEM S4 mirror caps from your local dealer?
Just seems like this action would yield the exact results you're probably going for...?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Excuse my ignorance on the subject here, but...
To eliminate all confusion, etc, why aren't people just ordering OEM S4 mirror caps from your local dealer?
Just seems like this action would yield the exact results you're probably going for...?

OEM S4 mirrors ~500$
What you see here were ~150$


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (bluely)*

WHOA!








That clears things up.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (jakko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakko* »_Those two are the same except the latter picture was taken with more light.

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

taken from the fourtitude gallery:
S3:









B6 S4:









B5 RS4:









it seems that the first 2 pics have "highly polished aluminum/chrome" and the last pic has "matte aluminum". that lead me to believe that the OEM S mirrors do come in 2 finishes, correct?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
it seems that the first 2 pics have "highly polished aluminum/chrome" and the last pic has "matte aluminum". that lead me to believe that the OEM S mirrors do come in 2 finishes, correct?









I don't know, all three look the same to me. The last picture looks like it was taken on an overcast day.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_I don't know, all three look the same to me. The last picture looks like it was taken on an overcast day.

i think they are different. look at the 2nd pic with the blue S4, you can definitely see the mirror-like reflection of the sun and the horizon (the road) as opposed to the last pic with the red RS4, there is no mirror-like reflection whatsoever, only a satin sheen bounce off from the surrounding light source.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
i think they are different. look at the 2nd pic with the blue S4, you can definitely see the mirror-like reflection of the sun and the horizon (the road) as opposed to the last pic with the red RS4, there is no mirror-like reflection whatsoever, only a satin sheen bounce off from the surrounding light source.









Agree the third pic you can see the mirrors are very similar to the rims, def. a matted finish. In the other two its clearl they are chrome.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

I know i paid like $450 for mine back in July or August, but like the fact that i have the OEM ones and there are no fitment issues.
i also dont know if i could have waited 5 months for $150 part. you guys are tough thats for sure.

So now all of our cars are going to look the same


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ProjectA3)*

No I dont have ugly brakes


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I know i paid like $450 for mine back in July or August, but like the fact that i have the OEM ones and there are no fitment issues.
i also dont know if i could have waited 5 months for $150 part. you guys are tough thats for sure.

So now all of our cars are going to look the same









nah =P


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (ProjectA3)*

Oh and Brian just thought you should know
hagus = oem


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (judgegavel)*

Baris, just paid ya!!!
Alpha Four and I!


_Modified by A2A2PQK at 11:44 PM 1/21/2006_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (A2A2PQK)*

Word paypaled you yesterday.


----------



## .defunkt. (Dec 6, 2005)

paid too...excited!!!!


----------



## gfresh32 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (.defunkt.)*

Im in definetely want to get the s4 mirrors. Please let me know who i should paypal 2 i really haven't payed attention to the whole thread, but who should i paypal 2 and do i get shipping directly or no?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (gfresh32)*

Unless you've paid already, its too late. Maybe he'll run another group buy in the future.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (yam)*

i didnt get the shipping price....????


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

Guys 
I made a mistake on my email. I am shipping through UPS not USPS for US. Canada is still USPS. This pulled the shipping cost a little bit up but here in Berkeley the post offices were insanely packed. I hope this is ok with everyone. good weekends


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Unless you've paid already, its too late. Maybe he'll run another group buy in the future.

another group buy??!! not in near future, i didnt know how hard it would be. and since i have my set of matte mirrors I dont have motivation for it. But i do have motivation for some other stuff. Stay close...


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Shipping payment sent!
Also included extra money to buy you a beer man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

Pictures of these mirror housings installed. Install was not complicated, but it was annoying.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2405219
Thanks again to Baris. Many, many thanks.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (mhr)*

Hi...what it shipping price that I need to paypal? thanks.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_Pictures of these mirror housings installed. Install was not complicated, but it was annoying.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2405219
Thanks again to Baris. Many, many thanks.

damn u got it already??!!! lucky guy! lookin nice on black


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_
damn u got it already??!!! lucky guy! lookin nice on black









I live in SF, Baris is in Berkeley. Very close.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_
I live in SF, Baris is in Berkeley. Very close.









<Sigh> I miss Zachary's Pizza. I used to do some work for the Lab up there in Berzerkly and would eat at Zachary's almost every day. I don't suppose I could get a slice of pizza thrown in with the mirror caps?


----------



## rastheimer (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

Interested in the matte mirrors as well. Just let us know how much and how to get them and I'm there.


----------



## rastheimer (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (rastheimer)*

Looks like I'm too late.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_another group buy??!! not in near future, i didnt know how hard it would be. and since i have my set of matte mirrors I dont have motivation for it. But i do have motivation for some other stuff. Stay close...


maybe baris could hook one of those who missed out on the original group buy up with the info so someone else could arrange for another group buy with the supplier? just a thought!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (mhr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhr* »_Pictures of these mirror housings installed. Install was not complicated, but it was annoying.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2405219
Thanks again to Baris. Many, many thanks.

How was it annoying, is there a DIY posted anywhere for the install.


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
How was it annoying, is there a DIY posted anywhere for the install.

It just took a lot of pushing and fiddling to get the pieces to snap into place. Annoying that way.
And yes, there is a DIY. It's from right here on Fourtitude and I think we might all recognize the subject vehicle. See here: http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (forma)*

New GB coming soon.


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_New GB coming soon.


----------



## rastheimer (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*








Sweet. Count me in for the matte finish.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Count me in as well Baris. Thanks!
Ordering my car soon...


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (rastheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rastheimer* »_







Sweet. Count me in for the matte finish.

not sure if the next gb will be for mirror caps. only baris knows...


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_New GB coming soon.

Let us know what you're getting


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_Let us know what you're getting









what would you be interested in?
and for mirrors if I get a good number why not?


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_what would you be interested in?
and for mirrors if I get a good number why not?


how much are the mirrors (brushed/matte aluminum) including shipping to ny? thanks!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

May I get a quote to Toronto Canada as well please? Thanks.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

* Price is in USD. $142.25+ $15(US shipping) or $25(Can. shipping) *
Since Baris didn't make money in this deal he might just bump up the price a little for all his troubles


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

this was kind of a introductory price.








next time I may add little bit for myself cause believe me there is so much trouble. 
however the price will be reasonable. stay close...


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Baris, I totally understand if you wish to add "handling fee". I'm perfectly fine with it. Count me in if you can order it. 
Many thanks.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_I would be interested in the Matte finish as well since this is OEM..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...44667 
"B6 S4 Mirror Cover Install.
NOTE BEFORE INSTALL: Thanx to 400HPA4 "One thing that sucks sometimes with the mirror caps is that VW/Audi likes to change the position of the connection tabs from year to year (I think it has to do with the provider of mirrors) Sometimes the tabs do not line up perfectly and you have to shave them off of the housing."
I was able to compare the 1.8T USP and 3.0 USP (thanx to Oettinger). The 3.0 is actually an S4 mirror without the brush aluminum covers. So there might be slight difference during install...If oppertunity comes I will update this with a 3.0 install as well.
The model used in this DIY is 2005.
"


Is this link the best "how to" instructions for our new mirror caps???


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

Brian directions here are pretty strait forward.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (ptkelley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptkelley* »_

Is this link the best "how to" instructions for our new mirror caps???









why it didn't work well? The A3 mirror is the same as the B6 and B7 A4.


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 7:11 PM 1/26/2006_


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_
why it didn't work well? The A3 mirror is the same as the B6 and B7 A4.

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 7:11 PM 1/26/2006_

No, no. I still waiting for mine from Baris. I didn't realize the A4 (B6 & B7) were the same. I just want "how to's" ahead of time so I can put them on without destroying anything!!!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

how to:
remove two screws on the bottom of the mirror housing.
to remove mirror glass grab it gently with hand (glove would be recommended) and with a pushing/twist motion push the mirror glass toward the front of the car and away towards the outside of the car (depending which side you are on). This will pop out the mirror glass.
There are two wires attached to each mirror that are removed by pulling them off (no tools needed).
now the glass is removed, look for the clips holding in painted housing. pop those clips easily and this will free up the mirror housing.
reverse these directions to install S4 mirror caps and glass.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

PMed you Baris, let me know how it goes. 
Thanks


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_
why it didn't work well? The A3 mirror is the same as the B6 and B7 A4.

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 7:11 PM 1/26/2006_

Chris, did you get yours already?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

guys I dont know what the hell is wrong with UPS they told me that every package would be delivered in 3-4 days and the service they were offering me was equivalent to USPS Priority mail. Now when I called them they said 5-7 days. I am sorry but I got ripped too.


----------



## Lava_Grey (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Baris,
Received my UPS delivery this afternoon (Wisconsin). Thanks very much for all of your work. Just a heads up to everyone...I installed the new mirror covers (they look great, by the way), but I managed to snap my driver's side mirror in the process. I'm a pretty weak dude, so I must have went overboard a bit on the "removal." Otherwise, it was pretty easy.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Here's mine!


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Nice stuff MisterJJ


----------



## haroldh (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that garnet red looks so good it's almost fake


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (haroldh)*

These mirrors that vag parts has listed:








They say that they are for the S3 2003 and greater. Will they work on our cars and are they the fully polished aluminum mirrors? Of course they are OE and $450 a pair+shipping+vat, not cheap.

_Modified by PeteA3 at 9:44 PM 1/28/2006_


_Modified by PeteA3 at 5:43 PM 1/29/2006_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (PeteA3)*

Im so pissed that i didnt get in on the GB, they look off the hook!!!!!


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2A2PQK* »_
Chris, did you get yours already?

nope! not yet. But I'm not in a hurry since this is just a 2nd pair for me. Be patient, just think 1 to 2 weeks. It took a month for my RS4 pedals to come to me from 400HPA4.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lava_Grey* »_Baris,
Received my UPS delivery this afternoon (Wisconsin). Thanks very much for all of your work. Just a heads up to everyone...I installed the new mirror covers (they look great, by the way), but I managed to snap my driver's side mirror in the process. I'm a pretty weak dude, so I must have went overboard a bit on the "removal." Otherwise, it was pretty easy.

Time for blind spot mirror!

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 1:51 AM 1/29/2006_


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 1:52 AM 1/29/2006_


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*

I e-mailed Baris about my mirror caps and he said he hadn't mailed mine yet b/c he's been sick.







Has anyone else not received theirs yet???


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

I havent recieved mine yet either
will have to drop him an e-mail


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

judge I sent your out last Monday but I posted it here before that UPS f*cked me bad about transit time.







you should have it soon


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Baris any news on another group buy?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

working on it! i'll post it soon.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Baris,
Did your room-mate get mine and the others mailed out yesterday? Hope so!!!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

yes, he dropped them off at the UPS store yesterday but they'll be in system on Monday. I'll email your tracking # then.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Cool. Thanks, Baris. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_
nope! not yet. But I'm not in a hurry since this is just a 2nd pair for me. Be patient, just think 1 to 2 weeks. It took a month for my RS4 pedals to come to me from 400HPA4.
Time for blind spot mirror!

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 1:51 AM 1/29/2006_

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 1:52 AM 1/29/2006_

Chris,
At least you got your stuff man. You know I ordered a set of Blind Spot Mirrors from Greg, and yea I never got them...... I recently ordered a set of Trim as well.. but I better get those because they cost 5x as much as the friggin blind spot mirrors!















He doesn't have tracking # which sucks.... well he said he tracks them till they leave the US.. which I think is kinda weird?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

I have a set of matte mirror caps from the groupbuy I'm willing to sell for $150 shipped... PM or email me if interested.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: group buy:S4-style mirror caps (a3-b-RS)*

I'm interested in the Mat finsish. Also, I'm out in Oregon. I can wait until you work out the best deal you can. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I have a set of matte mirror caps from the groupbuy I'm willing to sell for $150 shipped... PM or email me if interested.

PM sent.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

sorry, the mirror caps are sold


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

















Thanks Baris!


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

Today the mail brought me something wonderful. My mirror covers.
Thanks Baris


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Got mine yesterday too. Taking the old caps off was easy. Putting the new ones one was not. Took my an hour all together. Plus, it doesn't make it easier when the only illumination you have is from streetlights.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Got mine on monday installed today, it was a snap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again Baris


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

ATFPAWWOP!

(All These Fricken Posts Are Worthless WithOut Pictures)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

do you have a pic from the front?
Cheers


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Am I the only one in the group buy that doesn't have their mirror caps yet??? I'm about to go nuts.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ptkelley)*

paul your payment cleared a little bit later than the others. also i was sick so I couldnt ship them for a while. you'll get them soon no worries. 
fyi, I am going to email you your tracking # but I lost the sheet so I need to go to the UPS store to get it again.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I'm crossing my fingers I get them today.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Baris- I sent you an email regarding a shipping issue.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*









Hello, Baris? You there? Sent you an email...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

Baris,
I still have not received my mirror caps nor have I received my UPS tracking number from you. You stated the package was mailed last Sunday, January 29. According to UPS, the package was guaranteed to arrive at my place no later than yesterday (and that is with ground mail).


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

Scott, I'll go to the UPS store today and try to change the address.
paul- I dropped it there last Saturday but they go into the system on Monday, then UPS says 4-5 days delivery. However, they are always late and dont deliver on Saturdays. For the tracking number as I told you before I need to go to the UPS store and ask for it again. But I didnt have a chance. Now it is Saturday so i'll be on that. 
i'll inform both of you guys tonight.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Thanks, Baris. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

Has anyone else had trouble installing the mirrors. I went to put mine on today and the driver side wouldn't go on. So i tried to put the original mirror back on and it went on perfectly. 
Any suggestions?


----------

